# 2018 Cruze Rear View Camera Quality?



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ikXuh1Acjt1EvDNe2

I've included a link to a picture from my rear view camera on the console screen in my new 2018 Cruze.

My old 2014 had a far superior picture. Now it appears to be blurry and not as a defined with the 2018. 

Is it defective (not focusing) or is the resolution much less than it used to be for this component? Is this the new normal? 

If anyone can comment on their rear view camera - much appreciated.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I think my 2014 Mylink with the backup camera was clearer, plus I could adjust the contrast. Plus, my 16 (and it looks like yours), is the base 7". I noticed also that I don't get text messages thru my 16 7", where my 14 Mylink did. I think it's because it's the base system, where the 14 Mylink was the upgraded system. I'm not sure how the option 8" compares.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

At least you got the Grid, not an option in my 14. Although the screen sure looks blurry, I see a strange distorted image at the bottom which could be just a fingerprint


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Stupid question: have you tried cleaning the lens? I know on my 2013, the camera gets coated with spray when it rains.




Eddy Cruze said:


> At least you got the Grid, not an option in my 14.


Drop in a 2015 or 2016 Limited radio. I have lines on my 2013. I love, love, love it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like you've got a fingerprint smeared on it. Try cleaning off the lens.


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

Yes I have cleaned the lense (the first thing I did) and the " I see a strange distorted image at the bottom"  is actually my hand reflecting as I brought the phone closer to the screen. 
In discussion with dealer


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Stupid question:
> 
> Drop in a 2015 or 2016 Limited radio. I have lines on my 2013. I love, love, love it.


Hey stupider question, does your grid adjust. I rented a 2014 Sonic and the Grid came standard but the lines didn't move, like a decal?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Hey stupider question, does your grid adjust.


Not stupid at all - and yes, it does!! Makes backing a easy-peasy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, mine's not too bad (8" display), except it's currently covered in salt and kinda fuzzy as such. I'll snag a pic next time I drive it during the daytime...which may be a few days.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> except it's currently covered in salt


Sup -J. You should really take better care of yer car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sup -J. You should really take better care of yer car.


The car wash lines are currently 45+ minutes long. Ain't got time for that.


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

So an update to this post ... I have an appointment booked on Thursday this week to have the camera diagnosed.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The car wash lines are currently 45+ minutes long. Ain't got time for that.


Neither does rust.


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

An update. The rear view camera was replaced today by Yorktown Electronics at the dealers, and the improvement in picture quality is dramatic. 

Before it was blurry, flickered a little and the contrast was poor - now its like looking out my rear window. It's remarkable the improvement. So glad I questioned it. 

Great dealer response to a client's complaint. Thanks Kerry  

(the dealership does frequent this forum btw) .


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Any details on that?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I know it's nice to have a camera in the back of the car ... but it somewhat cracks me up when people complain about the "picture quality" as if they're going to frame it or something. I don't have a backup camera in my G8 and I have yet to back into anything, nor do I have one in my Envoy ... and you guessed it, haven't backed into anything yet. Sure, it would make it easier to back my Envoy to my trailer, but I've managed so far. Not sure how much quality you need to see in a backup camera, cuz I'm thinking, if it's close enough for you to make out what it is with a blurry image, you're probably close enough and should stop before you back into/over something. I preferred the "radar" sensors on the rear of my 2012 Eco, because I learned to back up using my mirrors at a young age on the farm, and the sensors just beeped at me when I got close to stuff. I guess it never occurred to me that it would be important to actually SEE what I was about to back into/over in my Cruze, just learned to stop when the beeps got fast enough. But hey, I'm glad your "problem" was resolved to your satisfaction.

And then we complain about why people can't drive anymore :dry:


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

spaycace said:


> I know it's nice to have a camera in the back of the car ... but it somewhat cracks me up when people complain about the "picture quality" as if they're going to frame it or something. I don't have a backup camera in my G8 and I have yet to back into anything, nor do I have one in my Envoy ... and you guessed it, haven't backed into anything yet. Sure, it would make it easier to back my Envoy to my trailer, but I've managed so far. Not sure how much quality you need to see in a backup camera, cuz I'm thinking, if it's close enough for you to make out what it is with a blurry image, you're probably close enough and should stop before you back into/over something. I preferred the "radar" sensors on the rear of my 2012 Eco, because I learned to back up using my mirrors at a young age on the farm, and the sensors just beeped at me when I got close to stuff. I guess it never occurred to me that it would be important to actually SEE what I was about to back into/over in my Cruze, just learned to stop when the beeps got fast enough. But hey, I'm glad your "problem" was resolved to your satisfaction.
> 
> And then we complain about why people can't drive anymore :dry:


That's not the point. It's 2018 and you get full HD cameras for like 5 bucks and they built something in that resembles 00's cell phone cameras.


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

IPhantom said:


> Any details on that?


Details on what?


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

spaycace said:


> I know it's nice to have a camera in the back of the car ... but it somewhat cracks me up when people complain about the "picture quality" as if they're going to frame it or something. I don't have a backup camera in my G8 and I have yet to back into anything, nor do I have one in my Envoy ... and you guessed it, haven't backed into anything yet. Sure, it would make it easier to back my Envoy to my trailer, but I've managed so far. Not sure how much quality you need to see in a backup camera, cuz I'm thinking, if it's close enough for you to make out what it is with a blurry image, you're probably close enough and should stop before you back into/over something. I preferred the "radar" sensors on the rear of my 2012 Eco, because I learned to back up using my mirrors at a young age on the farm, and the sensors just beeped at me when I got close to stuff. I guess it never occurred to me that it would be important to actually SEE what I was about to back into/over in my Cruze, just learned to stop when the beeps got fast enough. But hey, I'm glad your "problem" was resolved to your satisfaction.
> 
> And then we complain about why people can't drive anymore :dry:



I take exception to your supercilious response sir. I can drive quite well thank you very much. I don't rely entirely on the rear view camera however it does help, especially when backing up onto a road with lots of small children. The point from my post was that I had a camera on my old 2014 Cruze and expected the resolution and picture quality to be the same or superior having shelled out a bunch more money. I wondered if others had a similar experience and when the responses indicated that there was a potential issue I went back to the dealer. Turns out I was right because the camera was faulty. Thanks for sharing your opinion though. ::dry:


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

WarningU2 said:


> Details on what?


So did they just swap it with a replacement part or an entirely different type of camera?


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

IPhantom said:


> So did they just swap it with a replacement part or an entirely different type of camera?


Replacement part. It looks the same as the old but I can't tell for sure


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

WarningU2 said:


> I take exception to your supercilious response sir. I can drive quite well thank you very much. I don't rely entirely on the rear view camera however it does help, especially when backing up onto a road with lots of small children. The point from my post was that I had a camera on my old 2014 Cruze and expected the resolution and picture quality to be the same or superior having shelled out a bunch more money. I wondered if others had a similar experience and when the responses indicated that there was a potential issue I went back to the dealer. Turns out I was right because the camera was faulty. Thanks for sharing your opinion though. ::dry:


So ... you superciliously respond to my opinion? I get the fact that people are used to having all these new features, as well as high quality cameras for seeing what you might back into ... or not. I get the fact that there are "HD" quality cameras for rather little money, and I'm also glad that your problem was resolved at not cost to you. To be honest, I had the same problem when I owned my 2014 Cadillac Escalade ... a CADILLAC for God's sake! The back-up camera was very grainy, and I often thought to myself "I'd certainly expect more from the camera on a Cadillac" but at the same time, I was thankful for even having the camera at all with such a large vehicle that was difficult to judge the arse end of. Perhaps now others will follow in your footsteps and hopefully get the same free fix you did. If not, I'd probably raise some h3!!

My apologies to whomever's toes were stepped on or people's feelings hurt. I was not implying that YOU couldn't drive ... I was making a generalized statement that with all this new tech (including smart phones that distract drivers) it seems that in general, people are becoming worse drivers. More and more "advanced safety technology" keeps rolling out, yet fatal accidents are on the rise. Just my ...
:2cents:


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

I accept your apology. You are entitled to an opinion but to infer that my driving skills are in question or my post was silly was wrong. Nuff said


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

I think we veered off track. The issue was the camera didn't seem right. It was replaced and it's better..... Mine is a little grainy with poor contrast. I assumed they were all like that. Maybe I could get mine replaced or just replace it myself with something that operates at the native resolution of the screen. I'm assuming it's not using an RCA connector to get the video to the screen.

Mine has the 7" screen. I would have paid more for the larger screen. But they said no since my car has 3 pedals. Let's all get mad at that.


----------



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a brand new 2018 Cruze and the backup camera is terrible. I looked and it appears there is a software update that is supposed to help with camera issues. I'm going to pursue that first and I'll let you guys know how it goes. Next step will be camera replacement.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

viper3k said:


> I have a brand new 2018 Cruze and the backup camera is terrible. I looked and it appears there is a software update that is supposed to help with camera issues. I'm going to pursue that first and I'll let you guys know how it goes. Next step will be camera replacement.


You might try cleaning the camera lens. I can see major drop in quality if it gets smeared with something - like wash/wax combo.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep. ONly time mine gets fuzzy is when it's dirty.


----------



## Kferg14 (Jul 18, 2018)

yes same for my 2018 Cruze . Back up camera is very very hard to see out of. Not clear at all.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

wish i had a front camera, dont see much of a need with a hatch and a rear camera, but with the RS front end i have no idea how close i am to touching that black trim bottom front spoiler thing to the parking concrete barrier ever. good thing the car is short im always parking with 3 feet of room in front of me. rear camera is pixelated but im not exactly watching an HD movie through it so im fine with it being CRT quality in clarity.

I wonder if the cameras on back are easy to rip out and put in an aftermarket?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

crunch21 said:


> I wonder if the cameras on back are easy to rip out and put in an aftermarket?


I'm not sure how much you'd gain. I'm sure the display is expecting a SD video signal.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

In my opinion the camera in my 2018 looks great especially compared to the wifes 2012 SRX. The resolution on that one is horrible.


----------

